# Marriott Ocean Pointe



## Judy999 (Aug 7, 2006)

I keep hearing that the Blue Heron area near Ocean Pointe is bad.

I do remember seeing some older homes.  But did not see anyone hanging out in the streets or any suspicious activities such as gangs, loud parties, drugs, prostitutes, etc...

Blue Heron was pretty quiet when we drove by.

Could someone help explain what I need to avoid?

Thanks
Judy


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally, I don't think Blue Heron is any worse than any other inner-city thorough-fare. However, I wouldn't "slow-cruise" the hood at all hours of the night. 
I go to stores, get gas, and do my thing as needed. Just stay alert..do what you have to and get back to OP.  I've seen a strong police prescence whenever I'm there, so I don't worry about it.
Mike


----------



## KenK (Aug 8, 2006)

Palm Beach County has started an agressive eminent domain program in Riveria Beach and surrounding areas. (Blue Heron areas)

Most 'non=preforming' places are being bulldozed with new construction that will supposedly bring more taxes into the county.  (thats the reasoning).

But for now, Mike is right....just be alert....actually, thats true of nearly all places.


----------



## markel (Aug 8, 2006)

We stayed at the Radisson up the street a few years back, and if memory serves me, the directions on the exchange confirmation took you in another way, I think going to the next exit up I-95, then back down to the resort.  I wondered why at first, but figured that they didn't want to send anyone through this area.  I will say that the few times we headed back towards 95 for the week, we went through this area and it wasn't a problem at all.  Sounds like it's even gotten better now.

Mark


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 8, 2006)

We own at Ocean Pointe and have been there several times.  I have driven through the Blue Heron area and never paid much attention to it before.  On our trip in July 2006 I did notice that numerous homes and apartments had signs in the yard that said "No Violence in my Neighborhood."  We must have seen thirty or forty of them in a three block area.  That sort of stood out!  So, I would say, drive on through but keep driving.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2006)

How about some directions to OP without going through this area?  I am going
from Miami.


----------



## markel (Aug 11, 2006)

If memory serves me correct, you take the PGA Blvd. exit (which should be the next exit or two north on I-95) east and then take A1A south down to the resort.  IMO, it was a waste of time.  I do appreciate RCI trying to make the drive as "pleasing" as possible, but for the few miles it will take to get to OP, or other resorts on Singer, you may as well take the direct route.

Mark


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ira g (Aug 11, 2006)

markel said:
			
		

> If memory serves me correct, you take the PGA Blvd. exit (which should be the next exit or two north on I-95) east and then take A1A south down to the resort.  IMO, it was a waste of time.  I do appreciate RCI trying to make the drive as "pleasing" as possible, but for the few miles it will take to get to OP, or other resorts on Singer, you may as well take the direct route.
> 
> Mark


We will be at Ocean Pointe in Sept. Our II confirm gives directions backward telling us to get off at Blue Heron when you are comimg from the north and PGA when coming from the south. Heron is much closer to the resort than PGA.


----------



## Davidr (Aug 15, 2006)

Just keep your car doors locked and keep your eyes open if you stop at a red light at night and you'll be fine.


----------



## carolbol (Sep 3, 2006)

We just came back from Ocean Pointe.  Took I95 to Blue Heron Blvd and traveled back and forth for evening activities and dinners.  No problems and we saw nothing that we considered threatening to our car or us.  I even looked for things because of this thread.


----------



## lweverett (Sep 3, 2006)

If you want to stop at a grocery store on the way in, it might be best to use the PGA Blvd exit anyway as that takes you right by the Publix.


----------



## lscott (Sep 4, 2006)

*why so much availability here?*

What is going on at this resort that it is avail for exchange so many weeks?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 4, 2006)

Carolbol:  Thanks for the information on the driving conditions to OP.


----------



## ira g (Sep 4, 2006)

We are at Ocean Pointe right now and we have consistently travelled by Blue Heron with absolutely no problems. We have even gone to the nearest Super Wal-Mart about 1 mile north of Blue Heron on Congress, again with no problems. We are in the Sailfish building which has been completely renovated and is a terrific unit. Any questions please let me know and I will attempt to answer them.


----------



## IamLisaA (Nov 11, 2006)

*Ocean Pointe*

I am interested in Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores...can anyone give me advice, good or bad.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## KenK (Nov 12, 2006)

Lisa:

  Welcome to TUG. 

  Most of this T/S has been rated excellent.  Biggest negative is ths weekly maint & tax fees....currently pushing at just over $1000 a week.  Another negative some feel important is the "poor area"....but as a realtor in the area, you are aware that will change with the removal of the folks not able to pay to stay, espically in the Riveria Beach section.  

   Units are excellently maintained.  Units were built to hurricane codes, and when I was asked to purchase, was told the units had Dade Code glass, coded roofing (steel braced or something), strengthened  sidewalls (remember, this ain't Martin Cty), built on pilings, and  a bunch of other stuff.  

  Built on the old Colonade (sp? ) Hotel Beach Resort property.  

   Management is Marriott. Condo ownership with mostly independent HOA or COA.   HOAs contract indicates the management company & HOA has ROFR at this particular Marriott Managed T/S.   For longer term intervals in the area, check out the Marriott managed Jupiter Ritz Carlton....or if $$$ is no object, the interval ownership apartments (or full year) at The Breakers.

    Resale pricing via the Palm Beach tax clerk may not be listed as usual.

    You can search E Bay or the posts here for what resale pricing has been going for.  You can see where units don't move at certain pricing on 

www.redweek.com www.myresortnetwork.com  and several other sites if thats what you need.


----------



## IamLisaA (Nov 12, 2006)

*Thanks Ken!*

Thank you Ken, I appreiciate your opinion on the Marriott Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach Shores.  
I agree about the surrounding areas, but there are big plans on the board to revitalize Riviera Beach, let's hope they come to fruition!
Lisa


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 2, 2006)

My spouse and I have six words to said about this resort "Awesome" and "Truly a Five Star Resort". 

We were in a two bedrooms / 2 bath unit on the fourth floor facing the pool area and the ocean in the Sailfish building.  This was during the Thanksgiving week period. 

Excellent management staff , a very strong security staff on site 24 hours,
outstanding daily activities for the whole family.  On site there were aerobics classes, a convenience store, tennis, a children pool, and that light blue color water on the beach was awesome.

Nearby there were some great golf courses, parasailing, sailboat rentals, great shopping malls, casino gambling, and a great seafood restaurant called the Sailfish. 

Now my impression on the subject of the Blue Heron area.  Yes!  It is a low income area.  But I have driven through areas far worst than Blue Heron liked in Los Angles, CA., New York City, Miami, FL., Washington, DC and Richmond, VA.


----------



## maier354 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re-Development of Riviera Beach*

We just spent 3 weeks at Ocean Pointe. Blue Heron presented no problems as far as we were concerned, although we went over to the Turnpike via PGA Blvd most of the time as we were driving between the resort and Wellington. PGA is a much prettier way to get there if you don't mind the extra 5 or 10 minutes.

The latest on the re-development is that Riviera Beach residents are voting on March 13 whether to allow a 20 story hotel to go up across the road from the public beach. If they do, Catalfumo builds it and Marriott operates it.

If it does not pass then there will be a 5 story something or other built there instead.


----------

